# any T-shirt fulfillment recommendations?



## taz (May 8, 2007)

I am interested in starting up a website for some shirts that I custom print. I am thinking a warehouse fulfillment center might be a good place to check out and hopefully they do web design. Does anybody have any recommendations on what I should do or where I could go? I currently sell the shirts at flea markets close to a college and they seel fairly well.

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I'm just getting started and I chose to go with PrintMojo. Seems like a good deal all around and it gets good reviews here.


----------

